# a special You Tube video



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I approached Historian about creating a video of my favorite foster, Luke, as a tribute of the time he shared with my family. She created a very moving and beautiful tribute to which I am so thankful for her time and devotion in creating this video. We know how talented she is, but I just wanted to share her recent work with the board in praise of her sensitivity and intuitive approach in creating Luke's video. Thank you, Historian.
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoOArPFbozc


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So beautiful. I am in tears! Has moved me to take more picturs each day.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a special video!! Love the music and of course the pics


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute for dear Luke.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a special and lasting tribute to Luke and the people who love him. 

(Kudos to Historian)


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG....That was beautiful....I can't see to type....he will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my, that was just beautiful. Nothing like salty tears in your first cup of coffee in the morning. 

What a moving tribute to a grand dog.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful video. What a handsome dog, Luke. Great job by Historian.


----------

